# SSA Disability



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Folks I posted in the Stickies Emergency/VFW=DAV/ us Embassy Posts on page 3 the RAO Bulletin Aug 1 2015. It is mostly for military retired folks but some of us are not retired but do draw SSA Disability.
I recommend you take a look at it. Its not THE SKY IS FALLING thing but is interesting


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

c_acton98 said:


> Folks I posted in the Stickies Emergency/VFW=DAV/ us Embassy Posts on page 3 the RAO Bulletin Aug 1 2015. It is mostly for military retired folks but some of us are not retired but do draw SSA Disability.
> I recommend you take a look at it. Its not THE SKY IS FALLING thing but is interesting



Can you show a link ,, actually what is this: RAO Bulletin Aug 1 2015 ????


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Scott E said:


> Can you show a link ,, actually what is this: RAO Bulletin Aug 1 2015 ????


On this forum look at the top You see Mabuhay Club Corner below that Philippines Classified.
Below that is 4 green STICKY 
The first one is Emergency / VFW-DAV/US Embassy Posts.
This particular post is on page 3. 
US Military Retired Activity Office or RAO for short


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

c_acton98 said:


> On this forum look at the top You see Mabuhay Club Corner below that Philippines Classified.
> Below that is 4 green STICKY
> The first one is Emergency / VFW-DAV/US Embassy Posts.
> This particular post is on page 3.
> US Military Retired Activity Office or RAO for short


Ahh Kay ,, Thnks !!


----------

